# MY FIRST CYCLE ( Winstrol oral only.. 6 weeks ? )



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi.... New member here : )

I'm looking for advice from guys who have done a Winstrol only oral cycle.

I know im going to get a bit of a bashing for oral only but its what i want to do for my first cycle : )

Is 30 mg per day enough for results? .........My aim is not to bulk up but to get body fat down to 7-10% ripped up and harden up my physique.

Is 6 weeks on 6 weeks off right ?

How much milk thistle and for how long ?

When to start pct and for how long after the cycle plus which out of nolvadex or clomid?

MY ROUGH PLAN??

6 week cycle @ 30-50 mg per day with milk thistle and either clomid or nolvadex? for pct. (Not got pct yet so wont start cycle till i've decided witch to go for)

MALE

AGE 34

HEIGHT 5.7"

WEIGHT 14 st

BODY FAT 20%

*FOOD* ..For the last 6 weeks ive been on a calorie deficit @ 2000 cals per day

*CARDIO.. *For the last 6 weeks ive burnt 500 cals per day cardio

*RESISTANCE..* (4 X per week) 1,Back biceps 2, chest triceps 3, Legs 4, shoulder Abs (Just about to mix this up a bit from next week)

All the above has resulted in 14lbs weight loss. One of my concerns is i may decide to hold off on the cycle and continue a calorie deficit until ive lost more weight. Ive read that winstrol may be better around 10-12% body fat to see gains ??

Look forward to hearing from guys that have done Oral only winstrol cycles but all and any advice is welcomed.

Once ive got the answers i need ill do a journal of my cycle, food and exercise for others to follow

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

crappy idea 30mg a day probably wont do **** for a man lol (plus u will end up with erectile dysfunction on that cycle most likely), just run 500-600mg test with arimidex or aromasin. its been PROVEN to lower bodyfat in studies

edit: as for pct, who told you to run clomid *OR* nolva? you run both concurrently as they both have different jobs. plus you will wanna use hcg on cycle @ 1000iu's per week to make your recovery much smoother (if you crash you will lose muscle, gain fat, be depressed and once again have erectile dysfunction lol, not fun).


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi mate,

Oral only cycle's arent the worst thing in the world. Why did you choose Winstrol out of interest? You wont need milk thistle, in my opinion it doesnt do anything, just drink a decent ammount of water.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> you will wanna use hcg on cycle @ 1000iu's per week to make your recovery much smoother (if you crash you will lose muscle, gain fat, be depressed and once again have erectile dysfunction lol, not fun).


I believe HCG may be over kill for an oral only, 6 week cycle, but each to their own


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

deano said:


> I believe HCG may be over kill for an oral only, 6 week cycle, but each to their own


yes but his oral only cycle is pointless @ 30mg of winny a day so i suggested a cycle to him


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> yes but his oral only cycle is pointless @ 30mg of winny a day so i suggested a cycle to him


My mistake, thats what I get for reading posts 'on the fly'. I think thats a decent first cycle suggestion. If he chooses Arimidex on cycle he may as well run that with clomid as PCT too


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

if OP did 30mg ed for 6 weeks, he probably would'nt even need to do pct at that dose.

personally i would run it at 100mg ed for 8-12weeks, maybe run proviron along side and clomid for pct.


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> crappy idea 30mg a day probably wont do **** for a man lol (plus u will end up with erectile dysfunction on that cycle most likely), just run 500-600mg test with arimidex or aromasin. its been PROVEN to lower bodyfat in studies
> 
> edit: as for pct, who told you to run clomid *OR* nolva? you run both concurrently as they both have different jobs. plus you will wanna use hcg on cycle @ 1000iu's per week to make your recovery much smoother (if you crash you will lose muscle, gain fat, be depressed and once again have erectile dysfunction lol, not fun).


Thanks for input i knew id be getting a bashing for my cycle choice : )

I suppose im doing what some other first timers do by going for the soft option. As im only 5.7" and dont want masses of bulk i just wanted to test out an oral cycle for my first time.

Ive got 200 5mg winstrol tablets and i will be doing a cycle with these. lf i have to up the dose to around 80-100 each day i will need more tablets witch isnt a problem.

As for pct thats one of the reasons im on here for advice.

I like the sound of your suggestion of a cycle so thanks for that i was going to do oral first then move on to a test cycle if i didnt get on with oral only.

Still hoping to here from someone whos done an oral only cycle but prob around 100mg a day now having listened to what you said.

Thanks


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

deano said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Oral only cycle's arent the worst thing in the world. Why did you choose Winstrol out of interest? You wont need milk thistle, in my opinion it doesnt do anything, just drink a decent ammount of water.


Hi mate, i choose winstrol after doing some research and felt it would best suit my goals. Im only short and dont have any interest in getting massive : ) I want to look lean and dont want any of the water retention or bloat. witch im sure can be controlled. As you can appreciate im here for advice and understand my choices may not be correct at this time. I have 200 5 mg tablets but wont be starting them yet as i have no pct. looks like i need to up my dose ? wanted to dip my toe first though lol

Ive allready had a bashing for my cycle choice : ), but actually with some good advice though.

Im in no rush so just hope more people will help out with a cycle that will include the winstrol i allready have.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

DHG said:


> Hi mate, i choose winstrol after doing some research and felt it would best suit my goals. Im only short and dont have any interest in getting massive : ) I want to look lean and dont want any of the water retention or bloat. witch im sure can be controlled. As you can appreciate im here for advice and understand my choices may not be correct at this time. I have 200 5 mg tablets but wont be starting them yet as i have no pct. looks like i need to up my dose ? wanted to dip my toe first though lol
> 
> Ive allready had a bashing for my cycle choice : ), but actually with some good advice though.
> 
> ...


Run 50mg minimum each day mate

6 weeks on that and you will not need pct


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Your bodyfat is too high to get 'hardened' by winny.As you have already said,you'd be better dropping more BF in my opinion before using.

Nothing wrong with oral only cycles,too many people bash them and say 'inject you pussy oral only is pointless',when in actual fact I bet 90% people used oral only as first cycle.I know I certainly did,perfect way to dip your toe into the world of AAS.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DHG said:


> Hi mate, i choose winstrol after doing some research and felt it would best suit my goals. Im only short and dont have any interest in getting massive : ) I want to look lean and dont want any of the water retention or bloat. witch im sure can be controlled. As you can appreciate im here for advice and understand my choices may not be correct at this time. I have 200 5 mg tablets but wont be starting them yet as i have no pct. looks like i need to up my dose ? wanted to dip my toe first though lol
> 
> Ive allready had a bashing for my cycle choice : ), but actually with some good advice though.
> 
> ...


Winstrol only will help you retain some lbm since its anabolic which is what it sounds like your after, are you happy to loose your libido while on? Very likely on winstol only unless you ad proviron imo.

Also you won't get massive on test if your dieting, gains is down to diet altho you will gain some weight, you won't be massive,

If it was me I'd still go with 500-600mg test+ai as above but its upto you. Just don't expect too much from winstrol alone. Its great for strength, a great dry anabolic, its my favourite oral aas, but I wouldn't run it alone on a cut. But as above go for 50 min not 30mg. I just don't see the natty hormone supression to be werth it jmo.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

do a Tbol cycle it will benefit you alot more do Tbol at 80-100mg EW for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Run 50mg minimum each day mate
> 
> 6 weeks on that and you will not need pct


Thanks mate I think this is what id like to start with. I may do another 3-4 weeks on a calorie defect then start my first cycle.

Do you think 50mg each day is going to need milk thistle ?

Cheers


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Your bodyfat is too high to get 'hardened' by winny.As you have already said,you'd be better dropping more BF in my opinion before using.
> 
> Nothing wrong with oral only cycles,too many people bash them and say 'inject you pussy oral only is pointless',when in actual fact I bet 90% people used oral only as first cycle.I know I certainly did,perfect way to dip your toe into the world of AAS.


Thanks for that input mate. Think I may do another 3-4 weeks on a calorie defect then start my first cycle. Should shift another 7lbs by then : )

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the problem I have with winstrol is it is probably one of the worst on lipids, notorious for stiff joints, and kind-of suppressive considering, and some will end up with libido issues as you need some estrogen for mood, and libido.

DHT derivative gears can cause issues with CNS stimulation.

First oral cycle winstrol would not be my first pic, I would think same dose dbol would do more.


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Winstrol only will help you retain some lbm since its anabolic which is what it sounds like your after, are you happy to loose your libido while on? Very likely on winstol only unless you ad proviron imo.
> 
> Also you won't get massive on test if your dieting, gains is down to diet altho you will gain some weight, you won't be massive,
> 
> If it was me I'd still go with 500-600mg test+ai as above but its upto you. Just don't expect too much from winstrol alone. Its great for strength, a great dry anabolic, its my favourite oral aas, but I wouldn't run it alone on a cut. But as above go for 50 min not 30mg. I just don't see the natty hormone supression to be werth it jmo.


Nice one i like the sound of the test cycle. Im going to use the winstrol ive got at 50mg per day first, then give test a go on my next cycle if i dont get results from winstrol. Ill take a look at proviron thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't be a dick, listen to what people are telling U. Its not worth running at that dose


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DHG said:


> Nice one i like the sound of the test cycle. Im going to use the winstrol ive got at 50mg per day first, then give test a go on my next cycle if i dont get results from winstrol. Ill take a look at proviron thanks for the advice mate.


Cool mate, well since your going with it, if you can get the results from your diet you want you can always run test as a re-bound to lean bulk if you go straight to test after your diet.

Going from a cal defect causing fatloss and carb depleting your muscles then going straight to a test cycle high anaolics + sensible eating+high protein should work well, so the cut is basicly a 'prime' before your inj cycle which is a great idea to do pre cycle anyway as your body will be open to absorb more nutrition to start with, as long as your cut is over 6weeks long it will work as a pre-cycle prime.

If you google "priming for an aas cycle" there should be a few links come up about it, werth a read.


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> Don't be a dick, listen to what people are telling U. Its not worth running at that dose


Im new here so im here to listen to others and take advice from experienced people.

What i wont do is be taught anything by you in the way of forum etticate : )

Thanks for stretching your vocabulary and giving such an in-depth informative response.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> Don't be a dick, listen to what people are telling U. Its not worth running at that dose


Any need to act like that when the OP is actually polite and willing to listen to advice?All you've done is make yourself look like a dick,not for the first time i might add.


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Cool mate, well since your going with it, if you can get the results from your diet you want you can always run test as a re-bound to lean bulk if you go straight to test after your diet.
> 
> Going from a cal defect causing fatloss and carb depleting your muscles then going straight to a test cycle high anaolics + sensible eating+high protein should work well, so the cut is basicly a 'prime' before your inj cycle which is a great idea to do pre cycle anyway as your body will be open to absorb more nutrition to start with, as long as your cut is over 6weeks long it will work as a pre-cycle prime.
> 
> If you google "priming for an aas cycle" there should be a few links come up about it, werth a read.


Took your advice mate and have found lots of great info on "priming for an ass cycle" makes a lot of sense.

Makes me think ive missed a vital part in my research Ive taken time to ask about an AAS cycle and pct and never gave any though to pre !!

Thanks again, plenty more for me to read today : )


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DHG said:


> Took your advice mate and have found lots of great info on "*priming for an ass cycle*" makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Makes me think ive missed a vital part in my research Ive taken time to ask about an AAS cycle and pct and never gave any though to pre !!
> 
> Thanks again, plenty more for me to read today : )


Sounds painful!


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Sounds painful!


Nice one....After i read that again i nearly ****ed myself...

Sounds like a dodgy porno "priming for an ass cycle" : )


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

if you plan to so a oral only cycle I would run tbol and anavar together

I ran them for 6 weeks and was very happy with the results.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

DHG said:


> Took your advice mate and have found lots of great info on "priming for an ass cycle" makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Makes me think ive missed a vital part in my research Ive taken time to ask about an AAS cycle and pct and never gave any though to pre !!
> 
> Thanks again, plenty more for me to read today : )


Nice to hear that u've listened to advice and are doing your own research as well mate. So many people seem to want everything spoon fed.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Sounds painful!


 :lol:


----------



## DHG (Dec 3, 2012)

str4nger said:


> if you plan to so a oral only cycle I would run tbol and anavar together
> 
> I ran them for 6 weeks and was very happy with the results.


Glad to here some positive outcome from oral only cycle.

Ive got Winstrol mate so my cycle will be winstrol, along with Ephedrine HCL tablets.

I will defo take a look at the cycle you mentioned thanks for your advice : )


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Any need to act like that when the OP is actually polite and willing to listen to advice?All you've done is make yourself look like a dick,not for the first time i might add.


time of the month??? Ffs just cos I used the word dick don't mean im attacking him. 1year or so ago I was in the same boat with pretty much the same thread, everyone told me var was not worth it under 80-100mg a proceeded to be a 'dick' and run it at 50mg--- waste of money, im tryma save the lad some hassle here.

Jheeze some people ar sooo sensitive :/


----------

